# snd_hda but no pcm



## stuart (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering if someone could offer any advice regarding the onboard sound card in a Toshiba Tecra M10-17H laptop running FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE. Among others, the following modules are loaded:

```
# kldstat
13    1 0xc8574000 19000    snd_hda.ko
14    1 0xc858d000 3f000    sound.ko

# pciconf -lv                                          
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x00011179 chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00                                               
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA

# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
#

# dmesg
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac0: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac0: Codec #0 is not responding! Probing aborted.
(same happens up to Codec #12)
```
Can someone point me in the right direction as I'm not sure how to solve this to get sound working! I have attached the complete dmesg and pciconf output in case anyone has any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## stuart (Oct 28, 2009)

I just tried unloading the sound.ko and snd_hda.ko modules and reloading them; I now get the following in dmesg:

```
hdac0: detached
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xb77a4000-0xb77a7fff at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (2)
device_attach: hdac0 attach returned 6
```
Does this make the problem easier to solve?


----------

